# Excited piddling or submissive piddling?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds "normal" although I can understand and sympathize that you don't want your home to smell of urin!
Haven't you ever heard of the expression that something was so funny that you peed in your pants"? Perhaps you might mention it to your Vet for some constructive suggestions. I think your puppy will probably grow out of this. The bladder is not fully developed yet but perhaps there might be something you could do in the meantime.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep all greetings VERY LOW KEY. Maybe even ignore the dog for several mins when you first get home and let him in or when he is otherwise greeting people. Avoid bending over him - kneel down sideways instead.

Ignore all peeing. He can't help it and if we make an issue of it, it doesn't help and can make it worse. Hopefully he'll grow out of it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff used to piddle when he was excited greeting people. Just be careful he doesn't get someone's shoes wet! LOL Griff got some guy big time the first time he did it. Ooops! :doh: Sorry!

After that I stressed that he sit before anyone pet him - that way if he piddled he'd get himself and not anyone else. It also helps with folks you meet - if you warn them that he piddles and that he's to sit first for their own protection, they tend to listen to you better. (If a pup jumps up so many folks say "Oh it's OK" but when piddle is involved they think a little harder about that one.) :

On the up side - it was pretty much done with at about 7 months.

I still haven't mastered the low key greeting though - even if I'm low key - Griff is still a banana when I come home from work. I have to make him sit, wait and let him outside - then when he comes in he's more settled down.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

be patient, this will pass! Layla was bad about getting overly excited for about a month. she would "sprinkle pee" whenever anyone/or any dog would even look at her. but now at 6 months, she only does this to my FIL, he gets her so wound up-he's a very loud touchy kissy person anyway & goes over the top with her. we always joke (after he leaves) that it's hard to tell which one of them sprinkled this time!

just ignore him when you enter & let him settle in another room before any greeting.


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Jess also gets a 'wee excited' when we greet her. I hope it does grow out, as she also peed on our neighbours foot on the weekend. We have just toned down the greetings, as others have suggested, and we don't growl at her as i don't even think she knows. We also keep greetings to outside


----------

